# deepspeech



## IchMagJava (8. Mai 2020)

Moin,
hat schon mal jemand die deepspeech API mit dem standard Model ausprobiert? 
Die Erkennungsrate ist bei mir miserabel. Weiß nicht, ob es da besser ist eigenes Modell zu trainieren oder auf andere open Source API zuzugreifen.


----------

